# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  استفاده از کتاب های چاپ98_99 برای کنکور 1401💔

## Dane ye Bambo

سلام من پشت کنکوری نظام قدیم هستم چند سال از درس دور شدم، میخوام نظام جدید کنکور بدم، 
کتاب قیمتش فوق‌العاده گرون شده واسه زیست و شیمی کتاب تست واسه کنکور 98و 99 دارم،. نمیتونم اصلا کتاب ویرایش 1401بگیرم 😔از طرفی میگن زیست و شیمی خیلی تغییرات داشته،  من چکارکنم میتونم با این وضع از همون کتاب قبلی استفاده کنم؟!   
شما دوستانی که پشت کنکور موندین چکار میکنین منبع رو عوض کردین یا نه؟
 لطفا راهنماییم کنید دوستان من حتما باید موفق بشم...

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

سلام 


ببین در خصوص منابع برای هر درس با توجه به میزان تغییرات میشه متفاوت عمل کرد 
این که بگی کلا از منابع سال  99 استفاده میکنم اشتباه هستش 
کلا امسال تو دروس مختلف میزان تغییرات فرق داره منم دونه دونه شو میگم و پیشنهادمو میدم بهت

توی فارسی اگر منبعت سال به سال باشه ما تغییرات داشتیم ولی در حد تغییرم عنی کلمه یا جای دروس پس اگر از سال به سال استفاده میکنی ترجیحا چاپ جدید باشه ولی اگر منبعت موضوعی هستش توی مباحث قرابت و لغت و املا چون تغییرات دروس و معانی هست بازم ترجیحا جدید باشه 
آرایه های ادبی و دستور زبان و تاریخ ادبیات که دیگه نغییر ندارن پس اگر تو این مباحث تست دوران هخامنشی هم پیدا کردی بزنش :Yahoo (20): 

عربی هیچی تغییرات نداشته هیییییییچی پس میتونی از سال های قبل هم استفاده کنی 
اگر واسه عربی خواستی مهروماه بگیری حتما پیشنهاد میکنم چاپ سال قبل باشه چون نسبت به امسال سطحش یکم بالاتره (علتش موضوع شکایت قلمچی و حذف مقداری از تست های ـزمون های کانون از کتابه)

دینی هم تغییرات چندانی نداشته در حد تغییر دو یا سه تا کلمه که خودت میتونی جانگزین کنی پس بازم لازم نیست حتما 1401 باشه بازم اگر خواستی سفییر خرد بگیری حتما چاپ سال قبل باشه ( به همون دلیلی که واسه عربی مهروماه گفتم اکسال تست های قلمچی توی کتاب سفیر خرد با تست های آزمون ماز جایگزین شده)

زبان هم باز نیاز نیست چون یه واو هم از کتاب حذف یا بهش اضافه نشده 

ریاضی هم تغییراتی نداشته ولی یه موضوع مهم سطح ریاضی کنکور 1400 عه 
از نظر من چون این سوالای کنکور 1400 خیلی اشتباه و فراتر از سطح کتاب بود پس مولفان کتابای کمک آموزشی زیاد نمیان کتابشونو بر اساس یه چیز غلط تغییر بدن پس باز هم میشه از کابای سال قبل ترجیحا چاپ 99 استفاده کرد 

و اما زیست توی این درس دهم به شدددددددددددت تغییرات داشتیم پس حتما کتابش باید چاپ 1400 باشه 
برای یازدهم رو والا زیاد اطلاعی ندارم  :Yahoo (21): لطفا اگر کسی از تغییراتش خبر داره بهم بگه 
زیست دوازدهم هم توی دو صفحع تغییرات خیلی جزیی داشته پس بازم میشه از کتابای سال قبل استفاده کرد 

فیزیک هم مثل زیست توی سال دهم خیلی تغییرات داشته ولی این تغییرات بر خلاف زیست فقط حذفیات بوده یعنی هیچ چیز جدیدی به کتاب اضافه نشده بلکه کلی چیزم ازش کم شده با این حال هرجور خودت صلاح میدونی 

فیزیک تو یازدهم  بدون تغییرات و تو دوازدهم فکر کنم در حد چند کلمه تغییرات داشته 

شیمی هم توی سال دهم باز به شدت تغییر کرده و بازم ترجیحا کتاب چاپ 1400 باش 
توی یازدهم دوازدهم هم تغییرات در حد یکی دو تا کلمه عه پس مشکلی نیست اگر چاپ سال قبل باشه  :Yahoo (105): 








سعی کردم همه چیزو بگم لطفا اگر توی متنی که نوشتم اطلاعات غلطی دادم خواهش میکنم بهم بگید تا بعدا مدیون کسی نشیم :Yahoo (6):

----------


## Dane ye Bambo

> سلام 
> 
> 
> ببین در خصوص منابع برای هر درس با توجه به میزان تغییرات میشه متفاوت عمل کرد 
> این که بگی کلا از منابع سال  99 استفاده میکنم اشتباه هستش 
> کلا امسال تو دروس مختلف میزان تغییرات فرق داره منم دونه دونه شو میگم و پیشنهادمو میدم بهت
> 
> توی فارسی اگر منبعت سال به سال باشه ما تغییرات داشتیم ولی در حد تغییرم عنی کلمه یا جای دروس پس اگر از سال به سال استفاده میکنی ترجیحا چاپ جدید باشه ولی اگر منبعت موضوعی هستش توی مباحث قرابت و لغت و املا چون تغییرات دروس و معانی هست بازم ترجیحا جدید باشه 
> آرایه های ادبی و دستور زبان و تاریخ ادبیات که دیگه نغییر ندارن پس اگر تو این مباحث تست دوران هخامنشی هم پیدا کردی بزنش
> ...


ممنونم ازتون. واسه زیست شیمی فقط مشکل دارم که منبع چاپ98  یعنی دوتا کنکور فاصله داره، نمیتونم منبع جدید بخرم.  کسی پی دی اف کتاب تست زیست و شیمی سراغ نداره؟ 🥺🥺

----------


## momahmudi

تجربه خودم رو میگم
من برا کنکور ۱۴۰۰ از منابع نظام قدیم استفاده کردم 
درصدام 
ادبیات ۲۰ عربی ۷۲  دینی ۷۶ زبان ۸۹ زمین ۱۱ ریاضی ۸ زیست ۴۹ فیزیک ۳۵ شیمی ۷۸ 
در ضمن من از فروردین خوندم  :Yahoo (21): 
منابع فرق نکرده بود فقط حذفیات داشت ، کار من درست نبود ولی منابع گرون بود  :Yahoo (114): 
پی دی اف نخون که خیلی پرتی داره 
کانال کتابیکو میتونی نگاه کنین

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

کنکور 98 یکمی خیلی قدیمیه ترجیحا عوضشون کنی بهتره

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> ممنونم ازتون. واسه زیست شیمی فقط مشکل دارم که منبع چاپ98  یعنی دوتا کنکور فاصله داره، نمیتونم منبع جدید بخرم.  کسی پی دی اف کتاب تست زیست و شیمی سراغ نداره؟


از کتابیکو بگیر
اون زیستا هم اگه منطبق بر کنکور ۹۹ هست باید یازدهم و دوازدهمش رو هم جدید استفاده کنی

----------


## Dane ye Bambo

باورم نمیشه چطور  ی اخه

----------


## fatmeavaish

سلام دوست عزیز من خودم من خودم منابع اول چاپ 99دارم و برا منابع دوم از خود همین کانال کتابیکو پی دی اف دانلود کردم که بعضیاش برا کنکور 1400بودن و بعضیاش هم برا کنکور1401هستن کلا قاطی پاتی هستن به جز زیست دهم و شیمی دهم بقیه منابع چاپ 99باشن مشکلی نیس من خودمم تا دوهفته پیش وسواس شدید منبع داشتم خداروشکر رفع شد به نظرم یه سری هم به تایپک بررسی جامع منابع 101و 1402 این انجمن سر بزنید ببینید استارترش چی گفته تا حدودی خیالتون راحت میشه

----------


## _POORYA_

*من منابعم برمبنای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ عه اگر اتفاق خاصی نیوفتاد به جز شیمی و زبان همرو میدم بهت
فقط باید تغییرات ۴۰۰ به ۴۰۱ رو اعمال کنی که فکر کنم فقط زیست ۱۰ امه*

----------


## Black_Hawk

ببین من از ۳سال دوره تحصیلم کلی کتاب و دی ویدی و.. 
مونده کع مجموعا۵ملیون خورده ای هست اونم با قیمت سال پیش الا همشو۶۰۰میدم که فقط برع اگر خواستی تو شخصی پی ام بده که ریزشو برات بنویسم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dane ye Bambo

یعنی واسه زیست و شیمی همون منبع 99 ای که داریو استفاده میکنی؟؟

----------


## Dane ye Bambo

> سلام دوست عزیز من خودم من خودم منابع اول چاپ 99دارم و برا منابع دوم از خود همین کانال کتابیکو پی دی اف دانلود کردم که بعضیاش برا کنکور 1400بودن و بعضیاش هم برا کنکور1401هستن کلا قاطی پاتی هستن به جز زیست دهم و شیمی دهم بقیه منابع چاپ 99باشن مشکلی نیس من خودمم تا دوهفته پیش وسواس شدید منبع داشتم خداروشکر رفع شد به نظرم یه سری هم به تایپک بررسی جامع منابع 101و 1402 این انجمن سر بزنید ببینید استارترش چی گفته تا حدودی خیالتون راحت میشه


یعنی واسه زیست و شیمی همین مبع 99 ای که داریو استفاده میکنی؟؟

----------


## Dane ye Bambo

> تجربه خودم رو میگم
> من برا کنکور ۱۴۰۰ از منابع نظام قدیم استفاده کردم 
> درصدام 
> ادبیات ۲۰ عربی ۷۲  دینی ۷۶ زبان ۸۹ زمین ۱۱ ریاضی ۸ زیست ۴۹ فیزیک ۳۵ شیمی ۷۸ 
> در ضمن من از فروردین خوندم 
> منابع فرق نکرده بود فقط حذفیات داشت ، کار من درست نبود ولی منابع گرون بود 
> پی دی اف نخون که خیلی پرتی داره 
> کانال کتابیکو میتونی نگاه کنین


چطوری اخه

----------


## Dane ye Bambo

> ببین من از ۳سال دوره تحصیلم کلی کتاب و دی ویدی و.. 
> مونده کع مجموعا۵ملیون خورده ای هست اونم با قیمت سال پیش الا همشو۶۰۰میدم که فقط برع اگر خواستی تو شخصی پی ام بده که ریزشو برات بنویسم


کتاب هات میشه واسه 1400، که یعنی دوازدهم چاپ 99 یازدهم چاپ 98 دهم چاپ97 که دوباره همون میشه فایده نداره چون خیلی دهم تغییر کرده یازدهمم نسبت به دوسال تغیرش زیاده

----------


## Dane ye Bambo

> *من منابعم برمبنای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ عه اگر اتفاق خاصی نیوفتاد به جز شیمی و زبان همرو میدم بهت
> فقط باید تغییرات ۴۰۰ به ۴۰۱ رو اعمال کنی که فکر کنم فقط زیست ۱۰ امه*


زیست دهمه و شیمی دهم ، من شیمی و زیستو نیاز دارم

----------


## momahmudi

> چطوری اخه


درس ادبیات که  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  
عربی و زبان فقط حذفیات داشت ، دینی هم خودش بود  فقط چن درس حذف شده بود
 تا اینجا هیچ منبعی نمی‌خواست عوض کنم
ریاضی فیزیک هم ففط حذفیات داشت  :Yahoo (21): 
شیمی هم یه کتاب حفظیات فقط نیاز بودش 
زیست رو یه کتاب نشر الگو گرفتم :Yahoo (21):  اخرش سفید موند فقط سوال کمکور و کانونش رو کل کرده بودم 
+ آزمون زیستاز و کانون و گزینه 2 و گاج و سنجش رو جامعاش 

ولی باید حذفیات رو اعمال میکردم
بازم میگم کارام درست نبود

----------


## Pretty_Lover

واسه شیمی دهم فقط حذفیات بوده شما اگه امسال دوازدهم میبودی سال دهمت که کتاب تست شیمی میخواستی بگیری کتاب کنکور ۹۹ رو میدادن دستت (شیمی تک جلدی مبتکران دهم حذفیاتو کامل مشخص کرده پس میتونی استفاده کنی دوازدهمم تا جایی که میدونم واکنش هال حالت مواد تغییر داشته چیز دیگه ای عوض نشده شیمی یازدهمم یه تیکه حفظی حذفی داشته (اگه اشتباه میگم لطفا عرض کنین)
زیست دوازدهم تک جلدی واسه کنکور ۹۹ قابل استفاده هست منتها زیست یازدهم به علت نکات ترکیبی بهتره چاپ ۱۴۰۰ باشه 
زیست دهمم که خیلی عوض شده
کتاب جامع خواستی بگیری مجبوری چاپ جدید بگیری
من خودم پارسال زیست پینوکیو رو کلا از رو پی دی اف خوندم 
اگه تبلت یا گوشی داری پی دی اف اذیت نمیکنه

----------


## Farzanh

> ببین من از ۳سال دوره تحصیلم کلی کتاب و دی ویدی و.. 
> مونده کع مجموعا۵ملیون خورده ای هست اونم با قیمت سال پیش الا همشو۶۰۰میدم که فقط برع اگر خواستی تو شخصی پی ام بده که ریزشو برات بنویسم


سلام کتاباتون از چه انتشاراتیه میشه پیام بدم من

----------


## Raha_m

سلام من کنکوری۱۴۰۱هستم کتابام برا دختر عمم هستش،برا چاپ۹۹ لازمه کتاب جدید بگیرم؟������

----------


## Dane ye Bambo

> سلام کتاباتون از چه انتشاراتیه میشه پیام بدم من

----------


## Farzanh

> ������

----------


## اسكار

واقعا جالبه دوستان ترجيح ميدن كتاب نداشته باشن ولي دست دوم تميز هم حتي نخرن
من كتاباي پارسالمو نصف قيمت خواستم بفروشم خيلي هم تميز بود هيشكي نميخريد در صورتي كه خيليا پول كتاب ندارن ولي بازم نميخرن

----------


## Black_Hawk

> سلام کتاباتون از چه انتشاراتیه میشه پیام بدم من


بله خواستین پیام بدید ولی دیوارمگذاشتم زنگ زیاد خورد اگرمی خواید پیام بدید که رد نکنم بره چون مفت گذاشتم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## fatmeavaish

> یعنی واسه زیست و شیمی همین مبع 99 ای که داریو استفاده میکنی؟؟


زیست و شیمی خودمو که کنار گذاشتم الان زیست دهم و شیمی دهم رو دارم از رو پی دی اف میخونم فقط همینا بقیه منابعی که خودم دارم میخونم اکثرشون هم چاپ 99هستن برا کنکور1400بودن و منبع دومم برا همه دروس که برا 1401هستن کلا همه پی دی اف هستن ریختمشون تو کامپیوتر از رو اون میخونم

----------


## Dane ye Bambo

> زیست و شیمی خودمو که کنار گذاشتم الان زیست دهم و شیمی دهم رو دارم از رو پی دی اف میخونم فقط همینا بقیه منابعی که خودم دارم میخونم اکثرشون هم چاپ 99هستن برا کنکور1400بودن و منبع دومم برا همه دروس که برا 1401هستن کلا همه پی دی اف هستن ریختمشون تو کامپیوتر از رو اون میخونم


آفریننننننن به این اراده ات

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> واقعا جالبه دوستان ترجيح ميدن كتاب نداشته باشن ولي دست دوم تميز هم حتي نخرن
> من كتاباي پارسالمو نصف قيمت خواستم بفروشم خيلي هم تميز بود هيشكي نميخريد در صورتي كه خيليا پول كتاب ندارن ولي بازم نميخرن


دقیقا چاپ ۹۹ و ۹۸ گذاشتم تا حالا فروش نرفته 
باور کنین چاپ ۹۸ و ۹۹ با هم اصلا فرق ندارن من خودم پی دی اف نشر الگو فیزیک داشتم بعد رفتم چاپ جدید خریدم حتی یه دونه سوال هم فرق نکرده بود صفحه به صفحه و سوال به سوال منطبق بود فقط کنکور ۹۹ رو بدون پاسخنامه بهشون چسبونده بودن همین!! چاپ ۱۴۰۰ هم قضیش همینه

----------


## fshakiba

سلام دوست عزیز. ب نظرم اگه میتونی کرایه کن هم قیمتش کمتر میشه هم خیالت از منبع راحت میشه. سایت کرایه چی رو دیدم که کرایه کتاب هم داره ولی نمیدونم این کتابایی که میخوای رو داره یا نه. یه سر بزن بهش

----------

